
One-handed typing on MacOS by mirroring the keyboard while spacebar is held - tomduncalf
https://github.com/qubist/mirrorboard-mac
======
tomduncalf
This is a script for Karabiner Elements. I'm trying to master it while I have
a broken wrist - not sure how fast I'll get but interesting idea for touch
typing one handed (I am not the author)! It's inspired by
[https://blog.xkcd.com/2007/08/14/mirrorboard-a-one-handed-
ke...](https://blog.xkcd.com/2007/08/14/mirrorboard-a-one-handed-keyboard-
layout-for-the-lazy/) I believe.

